# Myron Mixon H2O Feedback



## fatbucky (Oct 29, 2018)

I have food trailer I operate in Minnesota. Looking for a new wood burning only smoker and to use it with the business it has to be NSF certified. the MM H2O certified units fit the bill.

Anyone currently using these? Looking for feedback both positive and negative. I've never used a cabinet style smoker like these. Interested in knowing how the bark comes out especially on briskets.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2018)

Well if it works for Myron Mixon, then I would think it would work for you too.
Al


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Oct 30, 2018)

For those of us that do business in the Northern climates I wonder what can be done to make the water system work without freezing in the winter months? A portable pressurized water system with tank and 12V pump is easy enough for a mobile operation but it's sure not an option at all for a few months out of the year for some of us. 

I really like insulated cabinet designs, and using considerably less firewood is easy to like.


----------



## fatbucky (Oct 30, 2018)

InThePittBBQ said:


> For those of us that do business in the Northern climates I wonder what can be done to make the water system work without freezing in the winter months? A portable pressurized water system with tank and 12V pump is easy enough for a mobile operation but it's sure not an option at all for a few months out of the year for some of us.
> 
> I really like insulated cabinet designs, and using considerably less firewood is easy to like.


I don't think I would even try hooking a hose up to the automated filler here in Minnesota in the winter time. I think it would be easier just to keep an eye on the water level and go with the manual fill option.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Oct 30, 2018)

Ah, I wasn't aware you could fill it manually the way Myron does the video walk through on operation it sounded like the system needed to use the auto filler and float to function correctly without overfilling the pan so it stays boiling 100% of the time.

I'd love to try the design hot and fast to see finished results on brisket and butts to see how it really performs. I suppose if it were mounted on the rear of a trailer you could swing by a car wash on the way home and spray it all out without the rear mounted drain making to much of a mess but that comes with it's own set of issues on really cold days I could see the door seals freezing shut to the cabinet face. 

He seems pretty adamant about daily washing of the interior and it being perfectly level, both of those seem to be less than desirable for daily use in the field better suited to a fixed based kitchen. 

Were getting ready to add another large cooker and the more I look at what other pit builders are doing the more I think we'll stick with the Lang 108 just for the ease of use. Were not currently required to have NSF certification on smokers here but I have checked with the county and they will certify another Lang with stainless grates if that becomes an issue in the future. 

Hopefully there's an H20 owner that will chime in here, I'd like to know more about how they run out in the real world for daily use.


----------



## fatbucky (Oct 30, 2018)

Somewhere in a product description on the website they talk about the ability to manually fill it. In the video you can see a piece of elbow pipe coming out that is right next to the auto fill. I think that is where you can see the water level and manually fill.

Good point with the leveling. Another issue I didn't think of. I could probably deal with that through leveling my trailer appropriately and fine tuning with the leveling feet on the smoker itself but definitely not ideal. I could also deal with daily draining but I wouldn't be cleaning the interior daily.

I'm also really intrigued by how this does with hot and fast cooking.

If I weren't dealing with the regulation requirements here in Minnesota I would get a Moberg mounted on its own trailer. Not only do I have the NSF issue to deal with but everything has to be enclosed in a single unit for a Mobile Food Unit license.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2018)

You could move to PA, but that won't help a whole lot !!!
Definitely stay out of North Dakota!!
Maybe there's room down at SmokinAl's place "Sebring"---Never freezes up down there!!

Bear


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Oct 30, 2018)

You know Myron really makes a point about that unit needing a daily cleaning, you can imagine the inside surfaces and racks will get to looking like the insides of some good old boy's stove chimney right before it burns the house down on account of all the creosote build up from the moisture levels mixing with smoke like it never see's anything but green wood. 

Another good reason to hopefully hear from someone using one in the wild to see how may days you can really run it between power washing it out. Assuming you can use a power washer? That would be another consideration that matters I clean the pit once, sometimes twice a week and if you can't run through the do it yourself spray car wash in the winter time that becomes more of a chore than I'd want to tackle. 

Sunny builds some really awesome pits, I wonder if the state would certify one if it had stainless grates and could be fit to your trailer? Seen lot's of Lang's permanently mounted to trailer's at some of the regional events we attend those are sweet rigs. 

You know the easy way out anymore is just run with a Cookshack pellet or a Southern Pride gas with a wood box but there's so many things that can wrong with one that's got the potential to ruin your day plus whatever time it takes to get parts and the cost of them. 

I about choked when I saw what Cookshack get's for an IQ5 controller, who want's to pay that much money for parts?

Hard to beat a cooker that requires just you and that day's supply of firewood to get it done but none of them are really NSF compliant these days.


----------

